

Amazon S3 - 905 Billion Objects and 650,000 Requests/Second - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/04/amazon-s3-905-billion-objects-and-650000-requestssecond.html

======
ars
Note that the last column is for 1/4 of a year, not a full year like the other
columns.

It initially looked like growth was slowing down. Amazon: You should fix that
graph, it makes you look bad.

~~~
NyxWulf
They are all for 1/4 of the year, it's just that the other segments are for Q4
and that segment is for Q1.

~~~
dpark
Not exactly. They are all labeled with a quarter. But the rest of them are
spaced a year apart. The last bar is visually skewed because it's not
consistent with the X-axis unit established by the previous bars.

------
cperciva
Looks like my prediction on S3 hitting a trillion objects in Q2 is about
right: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2784320>

------
cafeconleche
Jeff these updates are allways very interesting thanks for this. When will you
be sharing how much space all these objects are taking ;)

------
ww520
Do people ever delete objects from S3?

~~~
cperciva
I deleted about 750,000 objects from S3 earlier today.

